# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  The banned game!!!

## Misty

The rules are simple, you "ban" the person above you for any silly reason you can think of.

for example: <insert username> is banned for having bad breath.

ok go..

----------


## Marleywhite

Misty is banned for not having an avatar

----------


## L

Banned for being the first to ban

----------


## Monotony

Banned because I'm sleepy  :Sleep:

----------


## Trendsetter

Banned for having as many game trophies as me lol

----------


## Chantellabella

Banned for having more trophies than me. 

Hey wait! Where did my trophy go???!!!!

Ok, it's back. 

Momentary lapse in reading ability. 


Sorry.

----------


## Yossarian

Banned for being a martian.

----------


## CeCe

Banned for having a long signature

----------


## Anteros

^ LOL!  Banned for liking confetti too much.  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

Banned for losing your trident.

----------


## Trendsetter

Banned for banning someone last year.

----------


## pam

Banned for being too optimistic.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

B&

That is all.

----------


## Chantellabella

Banned for using text speak to ban. l8r g8r

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Once upon a time, there was a ban.

----------


## peace

Banned because you know I'm right.

----------


## Otherside

Banned for refusing to accept you're wrong

----------


## peace

Banned because never right is never wrong.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because thats just confusing...

----------


## Monotony

Banned because there's a bunch of people downstairs in the kitchen making me starve.  :Gun:

----------


## Otherside

Banned for starving to death

----------


## Monotony

Banned because they all finally left.

----------


## Otherside

Banned for being antisocial by being relieved when the guests leave.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because I'm not the one that invited a bunch of random vermin over.  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

Banned for shaking a walking stick at me and looking grumpy in general.

----------


## claire74

banned for hating grumpys!

----------


## Monotony

Banned for being from the same Country as the person you banned.

----------


## peace

Banned for being as sharp as a tack.

----------


## Otherside

Banned for banning someone from Canada.

----------


## peace

Banned for being a foxy lady!

----------


## Monotony

Banned because it has three tails, it's an imposter!

----------


## Otherside

Banned tannasg is *NOT* a fox. I am. AnxS only has one three-tailed imposter fox...and that's me, mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha...  :Ninja:

----------


## Monotony

Banned because I keep forgetting my avatar needs to be changed to my awesome fox of death.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because your fox only has one tale, and mine has three.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Banned because mine is orange and therefore better.

----------


## peace

Banned for thinking.

----------


## Monotony

Banned for encouraging not thinking, and the stupidity that ensues.  :damn kids:

----------


## peace

Banned for wanting to look like that old grumpy smilie that you love to post.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because the aliens say to.

----------


## peace

Banned for dissing the City boys.

----------


## Otherside

Banned for not caring that Monotony dissed the city boys

----------


## Monotony

Banned because it took me and my friend 7 hours to dislodge 5 god damn ai's in Age of Empire II. Banned because most new games just aren't as fun as the old classics.

----------


## peace

Banned by Lillehammer.

----------


## Otherside

Banned by this dude  :Pirate:

----------


## peace

Banned for being from the fairer sex.

----------


## Otherside

Banned by the seven nation army  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:

----------


## Monotony

Banned for improper and unsophisticated use of a firearm to kill er I mean Ban someone.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## peace

Banned because I have banned you more than any other member.

----------


## Monotony

Banned for keeping count.

----------


## peace

Banned because I wasn't counting it was a rough estimate, and banned again for assuming that I was keeping count.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because I should go sleep because I have to get up in the morning but screw it I don't feel like it.

----------


## Otherside

Banned cos I don't have to get up cos I'm on easter break from college  ::):

----------


## peace

Banned for going to College.

----------


## Otherside

Banned for not only being against fast food, but against education

----------


## Monotony

Banned for not being on the otherside of the otherside.

----------


## Otherside

Banned for being very original.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because originality is copyrighted.

----------


## peace

Banned because copyright is so last year.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because every bowling alley I have ever been in, has been a lot shittier than this one.

----------


## Otherside

Banned cos this is what politicians do all day instead of...err...being politicians

----------


## peace

Banned for hating on Politicians.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because North Korea has better bowling alleys and Roads then Canada.

----------


## peace

Banned for comparing North Korea to any civilised country.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because I still don't get how Gangnam style relates to Korea.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because

----------


## James

banned for not doing the Harlem Shake

----------


## Monotony

Banned because someone should throw several grenades into that room.

----------


## Otherside

Banned cos the people with the grenades couldn't decide who'd throw it into the room

----------


## Monotony

Banned for playing hot potato.

----------


## Otherside

Banned for making me think about potatoes.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because I think ill go take a nap in the library instead of going to class this afternoon.

----------


## Otherside

Banned for playing truant.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Monotony

Banned because I just sent a really embarrassing email. This will either turn out to have been a very bad idea or epic win  :: 


Depression ftw  ::

----------


## Otherside

Banned cos I realized that the video card on my laptop is a load of crap, and I'm gonna have to upgrade....somehow being able to afford it :Gaming:

----------


## Sagan

Banned for not stating exactly what you are on the other side of.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because I'm on the otherside of the otherside =D

----------


## Monotony

Banned for defecting to the otherside of the otherside of the otherside.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because I like the otherside, it's pretty awesome over here

----------


## Monotony

Banned because the monotonous side is monotonous :b

----------


## Otherside

banned because the monotonous side has lack of variety and interest and tedious repetition.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because nothing like going into a game store to buy something and then end up making fun of EA with the cashiers.  You would be hard pressed to find some one who has anything positive to say about them.  ::

----------


## Otherside

Banned because you're right, there support system is useless and the guy ended up saying that my computer didn't have a powerful enough processor, which is bull.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because my old Account for The Old Republic got hacked and then locked months ago and I didn't feel like bothering with customer support to get it back so I made a new one and just waited for 2 and half hours for the damn confirmation email, because it's actually a really fun game to play well levelling and most of it's problems at max level where caused by EA and refused to allow Bioware to fix it properly so the number of players dropped and then they added the micro transaction and free to play crap and blah blah blah blah. 


 :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

Banned because EA never lets me log in anyway to anything, cos for some reason, it keeps telling my password is incorrect, so I have to reset it every time cos it just never seems to remember my password. Really pisses me off. Besides all these social functions and must connect to web games really annoys me, cos then I can't play the game if I'm stuck without wifi and heck, that's why I bought a laptop, for portability, so I could use these things elsewhere? Ugh, god.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because it's doing that [BEEP] to my friend right now he just called customer support and it's estimated wait time is over 3 hours. And it wont let me get my 1600x1050 resolution stretch and fill my entire screen so I don't have a 3 inch black bar around each edge. My old account got deleted because it was locked for months because it got hacked and I didn't feel like fucking around with them and omg you sons of bitches. 

God fucking damn it EA stop buying good company's and running the.

----------


## Otherside

Banned cos I'm getting pissed off with them too, keep saying my processor isn't powerful but heck, that's bull, I have an i7, if that doesn't work, I dunno what will. My laptop can cope with the games, I don't need a desktop. I like my laptop. Stop telling me to go buy a new computer, I can't afford one.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because I have like a 5 year old I5 that runs everything fine I don't even have it over clocked nearly as much as it can be.  Only thing I have problems with is my ATI graphics card their Drivers suck they have problems with everything so I always have to roll them back or go to a different version for every other new released game. Gah why cant I run 1600x1050 fullscreen without the stupid border my old crappy card could  :Gun:

----------


## peace

Banned by his Excellency the Dalai Lama.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because after 1:30 on hold he got through "can we help you?" "yes" "derp technical difficulty derp" *hang up* Talk about no one doing their jobs.  They must belong to one of the unions in Ontario.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because I'm going to France on Monday, and I'm not at all looking forward to the long car journey, and since my IPod touch seems to have next to no battery power even when I put it on airplane mode, and turn off all this [BEEP] that an IPod doesn't even need, it'll probably die enroute. And I wanna get some music because music is kinda awesome, so I'm gonna have to go MP3 shopping later and find some epic songs, and snigger at whatever rubbish is in the charts, because honestly, I can't STAND it.

----------


## peace

Banned for complaining.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because complaining is apparently what I'm famous for, and when I suggested trying to cope a day without complaining, my friends just rolled there eyes at me and asked if I was kidding.

----------


## Monotony

Banned for sneakingly banning me in the middle of the night.  :wedgie:

----------


## Otherside

Banned cos here, it is not the middle of the night, it is morning, and is not my fault you live on the otherside of the world.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because I hereby decree that my time zone is the default time zone for the entire planet. Those who defy this decree will be sentenced to death via Mc Donalds disgusting salt sticks or what are otherwise apparently known as fries.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because I honestly do not understand how the things mcdonalds call fries are fries, and for god sakes, theese are decent fries:



I have to agree that they can look disgusting and soggy and all, but god, they are soooo nice, and being british, heck, gotta have decent "chips" with "fish"

(And thoose things americans call Chips...are crisps...and for some reason I can't quite work out, they don't seem to sell any decent flavours over there.  ::(:  )

----------


## Monotony

> Banned because I honestly do not understand how the things mcdonalds call fries are fries, and for god sakes, theese are decent fries:
> 
> I have to agree that they can look disgusting and soggy and all, but god, they are soooo nice, and being british, heck, gotta have decent "chips" with "fish"
> 
> *(And thoose things americans call Chips...are crisps...and for some reason I can't quite work out, they don't seem to sell any decent flavours over there.  )*



My dad repeats that all the god damn time  whenever he sees chips or fries I swear he's developing alzheimer's  from drinking and weed 

If you repeat your self one more time I'm removing your tongue  :argh: 

Gah drives me insane  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

> My dad repeats that all the god damn time  whenever he sees chips or fries I swear he's developing alzheimer's  from drinking and weed 
> 
> If you repeat your self one more time I'm removing your tongue 
> 
> Gah drives me insane



Well you're banned for threatening to remove my toungue.

----------


## peace

Banned for liking British chips.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Banned for liking British chips.



Banned because I'm on a diet and you brought up chips!  :bopa:

----------


## peace

Banned for being on a diet. :Don't get it:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Banned for being on a diet.



Banned for encouraging me to break my diet.  :bat:

----------


## peace

Banned for needing encouragement.

----------


## Monotony

Banned for having cherry's on a perfectly good cake.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

Banned for hating on cherries.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because my parents left for the day and night and I got money to order a pizza but I didn't wake up until 12 PM  :damn kids: 

Meh I guess I'll order one in the morning before they get back in the afternoon.

----------


## peace

Banned for not being an early riser.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because it's 9 or whatever and it's Sunday, and I consider 9 to be early on a Sunday.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because it's sunday? [BEEP] I slept literally all god damn saturday   :Rain:

----------


## Otherside

> Banned because it's sunday? [BEEP] I slept literally all god damn saturday



HA HA HA HA HA HA

Banned for being lazy. And it's gotta be what, REALLY early on a Sunday morning in Canada?

----------


## peace

Banned for changing your avatar into the phoenix.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because it's 5 am and I've only been up for 7 hours.

----------


## Otherside

Banned for being up at 5, you insane person!





> Banned for changing your avatar into the phoenix.



Thank you for recognising that my avatar was a phoenix, and not just calling it a bird.  :doh:

----------


## peace

Banned because I changed my avatar as well.

----------


## Otherside

Banend for no longer being a tombstone, and deciding you're going to become a waterfall

----------


## Sadok

Banned for referring me to this nice forum!

----------


## Otherside

Banned cos I actually got banned for the other place for that.

It was so worth it though. I think I might have pissed the mods off a bit over there. I threw up a bit of fuss in response to my ban.

What the heck. Like I plan on going back.

----------


## Sadok

> Banned cos I actually got banned for the other place for that.
> 
> It was so worth it though. I think I might have pissed the mods off a bit over there. I threw up a bit of fuss in response to my ban.
> 
> What the heck. Like I plan on going back.



Yeah i noticed that you were banned , mods here seem to be okay with it if you bring up SAS but over there it'll just drive them nuts. I just don't know why the rivalry  , the goal behind these sites is support.I've always thought that they were nice people because they're taking care of a site like that but now it just seems exactly the opposite lol.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because the stupidity in the frustration section on SAS makes me want to slap the hell out of people.

----------


## Chantellabella

Banned for not slapping people with a fish

----------


## Monotony

Banned because I'll just stay up all night and nap in the library tomorrow not Like ill get these last two credits anyway.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Banned because I'll just stay up all night and nap in the library tomorrow not Like ill get these last two credits anyway.




Did you just ban yourself?

Banned for banning yourself. 

I think that's against the rules.

----------


## peace

Banned by barren hill.

----------


## Monotony

Banned by the Bloody hill.

----------


## peace

Banned by the living dead.

----------


## Monotony

Banned by the deceased dead.

----------


## peace

Banned by the partially decomposed.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because I'm bored shitless and Im pointlessly surfing the Internet on my IPod with the free wifi here and I have no idea what you're all on about about being dead , is AnxS populated by zombies now or something?

----------


## Chantellabella

Banned for not seeing that zombies might get anxious too.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Banned because you see, I'm a ginger, and you see, we're the natural enemies of the zombiekind  ::):

----------


## Daniel C

Banned for living in the best country there is, thus filling me with an overwhelming jealousy.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because the UK is quickly becoming a slum.

----------


## peace

Banned for dissing my home country.

----------


## Sadok

Banned for defending your home country.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because he didn't outright deny that it is in fact becoming a massive slum.

----------


## Doseone

Hunnid bans

----------


## CeCe

radio banned

----------


## Doseone

Radical banned.

----------


## Cuchculan

Banned of brothers

----------


## Doseone

You did that ban already. Banned for recycling.

----------


## Cuchculan

Banned for moaning

----------


## Doseone

Banned for moaning Lisa smile.

----------


## Cuchculan

Banned for confusing me about the last ban

----------


## Doseone

Banned for not listening to Wolf Alice.

----------

